# T25 vs. T28



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

The T28 turbo is larger than the t25 correct? so how much HP can the T25 support? i read on a site that an SE-R got into the 12's running a t25 and i wondered how that was possible since the t28 only support 280-300hp


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

The T25 won't support more than 240-250. If you try to get more out of it after that, you're overspinning it and it will die a painful death. It is possible to get more out of it, but like I said... kaboom.


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

tuned200 got a 13.2 with slicks only running a 3bar set up, now he has the 4bar bored maf he should be able to enter the 12's....we'll just have to wait and see....


----------



## coolgear (Feb 13, 2003)

I raced a friend of mine with Gtir swap, i have the BB swap.

His: 95 se-r gtir, 50lb injectors, walbro 255lph, cobra maf, 17psi, profec B,spearco FMIC, ACT clutch

Mine: 91 NX BB DET, gtir FMIC, EVC IV, greddy Type S to the atmosphere, 14.7 psi, mcloud 6puck clutch

We were dead even until we hit 4th, then he started inching away.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

man, having a friend with a gtir while you have a bb, thats cool, i think the import scene in Maryland is growing more an more, there are lots of nissan fans....I am born and raised there so I think that it is pretty cool.


----------



## bamer02 (Dec 26, 2002)

is the turbo manifold for the t28 and t25 the same? or are there small differences?


----------



## coolgear (Feb 13, 2003)

Blu200SX said:


> *man, having a friend with a gtir while you have a bb, thats cool, i think the import scene in Maryland is growing more an more, there are lots of nissan fans....I am born and raised there so I think that it is pretty cool. *


They are quite a few of us here, and we are going to the track one day and go head to head..........Bumble B's VS Gtiroids.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

how much psi can you push through the t-28 before you run the gutts out the other side?


----------



## David B (May 15, 2003)

Does anyone have a spare pair of T-25s or T-28s? I need a pair for a twin turbo set up I am working on for another car


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

bamer02 said:


> *is the turbo manifold for the t28 and t25 the same? or are there small differences? *


I am going to say that they are different. I like the T28 manifold because you upgrade to a T3/T4 using this same manifold.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

rednismo6 said:


> *tuned200 got a 13.2 with slicks only running a 3bar set up, now he has the 4bar bored maf he should be able to enter the 12's....we'll just have to wait and see.... *


are you refering to boost pressure??? 3 bar is 44.1psi!!! 4 bar would be 58.9psi!!! i don't know what you're talking about but it can't be bar as in air pressure. no engine would survive 60psi and if it did you could probably run 7's if you could get any traction!!!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I believe that's fuel pressure.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

they are talking about fuel pressure programs from JWT. they are the 3 bar and 4 bar fuel programs.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

from sr20deforum
"The GRTechnologies/MotorMatrix.com classic SER went [email protected] at this weekends NHRA event. The car weighs in at about 2200 without driver. 2400 with. Stock DET, T28, S3 cams, 370cc injectors, 100 shot of N.O.S. direct port, and an AFC"

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=41118


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

thanks for clearing that up. i just didn't know. i'm retarded sometimes.


----------

